# Goodbye Hedgehog, Hello new cat?



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

So, Rhododendron passed away just before Thanksgiving. I finally got the gumption to clean out her cage this last Sunday (I'm a sap I know). 
Ironically, the Sunday before her passing, I acquired a new cat. This animal has an interesting story. We actually rescued it the first weekend of October, taking him home from a blacksmith gathering because he was still young and extremely tame. I normally don't care/do much about feral cats, since there are tons of them, but this one's tameness grabbed my heartstrings just enough. At the gathering, he begged not for food, but to be petted, even though it was obvious he hasn't gotten enough to eat. Food came after petting for him. Anyways, we brought it home (I thought it was a girl), and it wasn't home 20 minutes when it jumped an open window and was gone. At that, my husband and I shrugged our shoulders and carried on with our lives (I mean what can you do?). I did put food out on my porch out of courtesy for it for about a week, but then stopped because nothing was touching the food. 
Then, on the 24th of Nov, I was putting my own cat's litter on the porch (I put it out the night before, then put it in the garbage can the next morning), when I saw a shadow at the edge of the steps. I turned on the light to see the same cat, who turned around to face me and started to meow. I coaxed it over to me and immediately took it inside. And that's how this new cat to be with us. In the past few weeks that we've had him (it's too cold for open windows), we have learned that 'she' is a he, and thus got him neutered asap, he's good with showers, and is a Bengal cat (most likely mixed with something else since he is small, either that or poor nutrition). We have decided to keep him. So with sad farewell to Rhododendron, we have rescued a new creature, who was also in need of a home and love. My husband wasn't too keen on another cat (ours is crazy, and there are tons at his parent's farm, so one more isn't the most ideal) but has since warmed up to this cat because of his constant desire to be petted. We have named him Nekkhalen (or kinked tail), which I believe is Norwegian. I am posting this, because I find the 'finalized' rescue of Nekkhalen ironically coinciding with Rhody's passing, like God is saying, "here is a new creature in need of love."


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww, lucky little guy to be taken in by you.  He sounds like a total sweetheart...and Bengals are gorgeous! Do you happen to have any pictures of him yet? I'd love to see!


----------

